# Snow Orks and Da Skiier Boyz



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Ok, so im starting an orc army from the ground up and painting the stuff as i get it. My theme will be snow orks, and im going to make snowmobiles going of jumps for the ork bikers. The army's skin will be painted blue and the maine color for banners and whatnot will be red for contrast. So far this is what i have:
*Finished:*
Warboss

*Assembled*
9 Boys, 1 Nob with power klaw
2 Skiiers nobs/normal, 1 with power Klaw

*Needed*
81 Boys, 2 Nobz with power Klaw
8 Skiier Boys
9 Nobs, 2 With Power Klaw, 1 Pain Boy
18 Grots, 2 Runtherds
20 Lootaz

I will probably have most of the stuff -the nobs and 1/2 the grots withing a month, because i got a friend selling me most of his around 5 black reach sets of orks + some grotz and lootaz he bought. I'll post up a few pictures of the warboss tommorow, because i'm too tired to go grab the camera.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see how this turns out! WIll be watching! :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THis could be interesting but blue and red do not contrast very well with each other. You may want to try a test model first before you start painting the entire army up. THe snow theme should be really cool so I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

So heres the pics of the warboss unbased.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

that looks awsome!!


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Sorry for not keeping you guys posted. I actualy haven't got that much done yet. Been really busy that last few weeks but i'm free...... 1/2 of august :shok:... I need to get going. Anyway i'll post pics of the squad of boyz i finished, learning the awsomeness of the new washes, tommorrow when i take a crack at building at light box, cause my last pics were crap of the warboss and left out all the detail. So anyway their coming. Buying rest of the orks this week :grin:


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

So here are some pics of the new stuff :biggrin:


----------



## rubystylz (Dec 14, 2008)

Really Cool work!! Im starting an Ork army and couldn't make my mind up on Blue or red, but decided to go red. The blue looks really good and is awesome with the ski/ice theme. looking forward to seeing your finished army


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

So these 2 were REALLY fun to convert. They sucked when i started but i got more creative. I nick-named them X-games Nob, and suicide Skiier :biggrin: What do you guys think? Only thing is should i dry brush the black gravel white to make it more snowy or just keep it black? I'll also give a cookie to who ever can guess all the bits. I also came up with an idea for a looted wagon. Think about a monolith with sides with rectangle cut on each size, fill the inside with the Gombo huge squig from the one goblin special character, with gombo chained up, skeletons surrounding him, and normal squigs in with the skeletons. Then replace the crystal with a big gun, put walkways around the inside where i cut the ovals out, with railings on it, and then replace the portal with a chain fence door and put LED's in the inside for lighting.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

So heres the painted suicide skiier. No updates till either thursday or saturday, because i ran out of stuff to paint :shok: thats a first.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Really nice, brings a breath of fresh air  Have some Rep. (you're priveledged, i cant usually be bothered.)


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i must say its nice to see something different from the usual green colour for ork skin, i also think you have made the red and blue work quite nicely together. as for your looted wagon idea, it sounda like an awsome project but if you intend to play games with it then you might find that as its so big the opponent will be more likely to be able to see it and as looted wagons are a pathetic av11 front and sides, so basically it might not last long on the tabletop

have some rep for your work so far 

hope this helps

edd


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Well, today was a waste of my time. Spent 8 hours converting a HE dragon to a zombie dragon (Half his head is missing an eye, and skin, and hi lower jaw is just flesh tendrils that you can see to the other side, skeleton leg, and cut outs on the wings with flesh tendrils going across the hole, and his guts hanging out). I loved the conversion, and painted it red and orange. And i hated how it turned out......And realized it would no go with my black and white color scheme.........:headbutt::headbutt::headbutt: Anyone know a stripper that is kind on plastic and REALLY REALLY like pin thin green stuff. Also orks are coming along ok. No updates yet, i bought 30 boyz yesterday, with 3 snowskiiers, but i only got the first out of 5 layers on their skin done on 10 :shok:


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

HEY BEN! 

didnt know you used this site.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I know there are some threads about paint strippers on here.

More to the point, I love the scheme! Those Orks look AWESOME!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Good work so far. I thought you might be interested in the ork vehicle conversion on this page
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=3300005a


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

damn, thats impressive


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Kinda hard to see but it looks kool dude

Really like the idea of Ice Orks a lot better than the average green horde running everywhere


----------

